# good knifes



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

some good pocket knife brand are sog, spyderco, benchmade, columbia river knife and tool(CRKT),and case


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

i like Benchmade and Chris Reeve for folders.

Fixed i like customs, Burt Foster, and production is the k-bar and Ratt, and Busse and Swamp rat knives.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have many pocket knives including Spyderco, SOG, Cold Steel, etc. My all time favorite is my Benchmade Osborne 940. Soooo much nicer than anything I have had before.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As a retired multi-line wholesale distributor I have had, used, held classes and used most every kind of knife including 200 to 300 dollar custom ones. The truth is that I still have a special place in me for the old knives. Here is one that is not much to look at but it is still a fine old knife that will get the job done. It was probability made during WWII when materials were hard to come by or it was just an economic version of a line. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have always liked knives but never did much with them or paid more than passing use and admiration for what I came across.

Of late I have been learning who the different manufacturers are, styles, and steel variations.

I have only owned folding knives, typically not of a quality to brag about. Yet in my search for a folding knife to use with also survival mentality in mind I came across a Spyderco Endura plain edge. I purchased it and felt like I was hoping for more than what I would get. Many items aren't designed, and functional as they may appear.

I am sure there are other folding knives that hold there own against this brand and style. But this one is great. The features I like are;

A good steel 
The one handed opening ability. So easy and smooth.
very tight when opened. Zero play
User functional handle by way of;
-shape
-the texture was immensely pleasing as it is great for cold temperature, grip (especially if like me you have dry hands)
-Not thick and bulky, which I wanted economy of size

jimping is as good as the reviews said

I am sure I will think of something else after i finish but just wanted to say a few good words

Oh yeah and it came in bright colors which I want. For this knife I want it to be more visible than blend in.

I am so pleased with this that I ordered a smaller knife of Spyderco's. The endura was larger than I payed attention to before I laid the money down, but am very happy.

Another thing about it, you can change the place of the belt clip to accommodate your preference.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

SRKT Rat Trap was the biggest surprise of any knife. It has the slickest action and thinnest blade of any production folder and great edge holding.

William Henry makes lovely little gentleman's folders.

CRK makes the excellent Small and Classic Sebenza's but don't get embellished collectibles as they are working knives. Same goes for Benchmade and Spyderco.

For bargain priced quality, Chinese SanRenMu were the best in this class, but their best designs, hand flat ground stilettos have been replaced by CNC hollow ground and mostly rip offs of US brands. SRM knives are however 80% as good and under five bucks a piece.

The best UK street legal (CJA S.139) knife is the Spyderco UK Penknife, as long as you undestand it's scalpel and neither a prybar or a splitting wedge.

For classic lines, I like a Buck 110, some of the (pre-bankruptcy) Case knives, and canoe knives of all sorts.

For mid-tech, consider Lionsteel. These are just breathtaking and not as impossible to buy as a Lochsa. 
For autos, I love a classic Czech Mikov. Not as a fighter, because they aren't long and thin stilettos, but they are good knives especially if it's swedged, not double bladed. Valotten & Diskin make great concealed release D/A production knives.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> SRKT Rat Trap was the biggest surprise of any knife. It has the slickest action and thinnest blade of any production folder and great edge holding.
> 
> William Henry makes lovely little gentleman's folders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting and mentioning a few and what is good about them. I will check them out. It is dizzying to jump into knives if one hasn't been involved for a while. Takes time to sort things out. So hearing from people like yourself that just tell you why they like it or why it is good helps. When someone brags about a knife like it is the only one simply due to a "patriotism" to a brand" is not a help. Interesting but not helpful in learning what are the specs so to speak.

I stumbled upon a post of yours Dan, in a forum regarding the Spyderco Endura.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a pocket knife on me pretty much all the time. Having had hundreds, and actually helped to design some of the internal mechanics in the first spyderco lines.
I can tell you from experience what ones I like the most... now keep in mind, I actually USE my knives so size, edge retention, blade shape, handle material/ergonomics and PRICE play a major role in which ones I like the most.

All that said, the ONE knife that suits me the best for every day carry and a lot of heavier that average use is the Lone Wolf "Longhorn".
The best pocket sized tool, is the Leatherman Ti.
The best pocket knife for dress up is the Chris Reeve small Sebenza with overlays. 
The best pocket knife for the buck and for easy carry is the Spyderco Delica... just a touch small for extended cutting use, but more than fine for a back up weapon or to just clean your fingernails.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I have a pocket knife on me pretty much all the time. Having had hundreds, and actually helped to design some of the internal mechanics in the first spyderco lines.
> I can tell you from experience what ones I like the most... now keep in mind, I actually USE my knives so size, edge retention, blade shape, handle material/ergonomics and PRICE play a major role in which ones I like the most.
> 
> All that said, the ONE knife that suits me the best for every day carry and a lot of heavier that average use is the Lone Wolf "Longhorn".
> ...


Thanks for your input too, Bill.

I even looked at back posts regarding knife commentary here.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is another old knife that was made for skiving and flat cutting. It has a hard thin blade that skives like magic. I think that it was made specifically for the cobbler trade. I don’t think that it never caught on. I have only seen one and I have it. Tex-Shooter


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I still love the Mora of sweden Knives. Great knife for a cheap price


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i have been getting more into knives but since i am a poor man (read: cheapskate) I like to make everything i can, thats why i got into making bows, arrows, slingshots and am getting a bit into making knives from old files. anyway if i can't make something i look for inexpensive but quality knives. Under this category i would list: Frost/Mora, Opinel (one of my favorites), Cold Steel, and Victorinox.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys didn't mention one of the best EKA Swedish surgical stainless steal.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree with Jay, I have aeveral Swedish knives and they are great knives for the money. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention Fällkniven. I have a Tre Kronor 3 in jigged bone and a U2. These have the possibly the best blades of any folding knives and are a pleasure to use. For woodcarving, I like Bernie Garland folding liner lock knives. The frame is based on a kit, but the blade is his own in O1. I am very keen to get a folding Enzo from Brisa.fi I am very familiar with the fixed blades. Dennis is a friend of mine, and I have helped him with testing and making up knives before.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> For bargain priced quality, Chinese SanRenMu were the best in this class, but their best designs, hand flat ground stilettos have been replaced by CNC hollow ground and mostly rip offs of US brands. SRM knives are however 80% as good and under five bucks a piece.


I recently added the Sanrenmu knives to my store. Their quality amazed me. Some of their knives are rip offs but they do have a lot of original designs. I love the minis like the GV-605 and GR-605.

A few other great knife brands are Svord (friction folders), Douk Douk and Opinel.


----------



## Chance (Dec 23, 2010)

My edc knives are the large Sebenza, a Murry Carter custom neck knife, and SAS clasp knife. For bushcraft I carry a Pathfinder knife by Blind Horse Knives. I have recently added a bolo knife that Frogman gave me. I own several more knives, too many to list.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is my favorite Pocket Folder. I bought this knfe in 1966 and have carried it ever since. It is a Case XX USA 6265 SAB two blade hunter 5 1/2". The lanyard has a 44 cal Magnum handload ( no powder or primer) on it that in not only good looking but quite functional. When tucked into the watch pocket on a pair of jeans, it keeps the knife vertical in the pocket. This is the only way to carry this big of a folder comfortably unless you put it in a pack or jacket pocket. This knife has skinned about a dozen whitail deer and countless numbers of small game over the last 44 years. For a fixed blade, I like my recently purchased Mora Clipper, inexpensive but very sharp and durable.
Philly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Here is my favorite Pocket Folder. I bought this knfe in 1966 and have carried it ever since. It is a Case XX USA 6265 SAB two blade hunter 5 1/2". The lanyard has a 44 cal Magnum handload ( no powder or primer) on it that in not only good looking but quite functional. When tucked into the watch pocket on a pair of jeans, it keeps the knife vertical in the pocket. This is the only way to carry this big of a folder comfortably unless you put it in a pack or jacket pocket. This knife has skinned about a dozen whitail deer and countless numbers of small game over the last 44 years. For a fixed blade, I like my recently purchased Mora Clipper, inexpensive but very sharp and durable.
> Philly


good idea to keep the knife upright in the pocket


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, it works great Ray, years ago I had a small piece of antler as the fob but I like the 44 shell better. I drill out the primer hole put the raw hide thru and knot it then pull it back in and seat the bullet in the case. Just need to get the right length so it hangs upright. Very comfortable. I trade off between the Case and my Benchmade Osborne with the pocket clip. Always have one or the other.
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> a Murry Carter custom neck knife


Did you make it yourself in one of his workshops?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I've carried a buck 110 for about 35 years and have never had a reason to look for a better knife as it served me very well at work and in the field with small game work. It held an edge pretty well I thought and was quick and easy to bring back to a shaving sharp edge. But I just had to read what others have thought and finally bought a few knives to try out. I got a Kershaw Blur, a Kershaw Leek, and a Cold Steel Rajah III to live with for a while. I'm going to give them a chance, but my Buck 110 has never let me down and actually saved my life once during a boy scout hike through Palo Duro Canyon when I slipped on a rocky slope that fell off straight down for hundreds of feet. I was sliding towards the drop off and thought about my knife, so I opened it up and stabbed it into the ground to stop my fall. I then dug small hand holds with my buck to get back to the top where the trail was. I was only twelve when it happened. I have always carried one with me since. I used them like a knife, not a general tool. Never broke a blade and they were always razor sharp. I want to see what these newer knifes are like, but that 110 buck is hard to beat, unless they made one with a drop point blade and called it the "buck 120 folding companion"







.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Smitty
Most of the Bucks are made in China now.I don't know if they are of the good old Buck quality.Maybe someone else can answer that question.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't believe no one has mentioned *Rough Rider* pocket knives.

I have a small collection of them and they are all great quality and in
my estimation *just as good as Case.

Best China made knife out there.

*There's my 2 cents on pocket knives.

Fixed blade? *Hard to beat a Mora.* I'm speaking from a survival stand point here.
I was trained in wilderness survival skills with this knife and was totally impressed.
Full tang, lightweight, inexpensive, easy to sharpen, holds edge well. What more is there
to ask for?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaybird said:


> Smitty
> Most of the Bucks are made in China now.I don't know if they are of the good old Buck quality.Maybe someone else can answer that question.


buy does most of their knife work in USA


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Strider, cKc, CRK, Emerson, spyderco


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

there are so many. i really dont like folders though. i always wear a crkt bowie minimalist around my neck. small and fixed. great for utility or skinning in a pinch. Ontario knives make some really good military and bowies also. The sp10 is a beast


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned *Rough Rider* pocket knives.


Because it is a famous condom brand here


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned *Rough Rider* pocket knives.


Because it is a famous condom brand here








[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> there are so many. i really dont like folders though. i always wear a crkt bowie minimalist around my neck. small and fixed. great for utility or skinning in a pinch. Ontario knives make some really good military and bowies also. The sp10 is a beast


ontario is overpriced for what you get, i have an $8 machete that does everything an ontario would do, for larger fixed blades i like Kiley Harris same price if not cheaper and made in D2, 0-1 quality if you know what to look for is not so expensive


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

lucifer93 said:


> I still love the Mora of sweden Knives. Great knife for a cheap price


These truly are the best knives for the money on the planet. You could use one of these and nothing else for 90% of your cutting tasks for the rest of your life and be plenty happy with it. I prefer the carbon steel laminated blades on these, and although not nearly as tough, the wooden handled ones are more dexterous in use. ESEE knives make fine products for a reasonable price more suited to jungle bushcraft tasks. TOPS is a close second only because they cost more and I like the ESEE sheaths better, most models use the same 1095 carbon steel blades. For a fighter, I'm partial to the Applegate Fairbairn 12 from Boker, however they lose massive points for their lousy job grinding the edge, they come dull as a butter knife and require hours on your part shaping and stoning this.

I agree with newconvert in that Ontario is overpriced and I find often are flawed compared to ESEE or TOPS, which again use 1095 carbon steel. I had an SP11 bolo that was great however. Spydercos are lame IMO because of the hole in the blade: meat, etc. constantly finds it's way into this making it a pain in the keister. Strider is _way_ too much money for a working knife in my opinion, and really only useful if you want to get into a knife fight with Robocop, the Terminator, or an Abrams Tank.

Check out the ESEE forum: http://www.jungletra...orums/index.php


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I still love the Mora of sweden Knives. Great knife for a cheap price


These truly are the best knives for the money on the planet. You could use one of these and nothing else for 90% of your cutting tasks for the rest of your life and be plenty happy with it. I prefer the carbon steel laminated blades on these, and although not nearly as tough, the wooden handled ones are more dexterous in use. ESEE knives make fine products for a reasonable price more suited to jungle bushcraft tasks. TOPS is a close second only because they cost more and I like the ESEE sheaths better, most models use the same 1095 carbon steel blades. For a fighter, I'm partial to the Applegate Fairbairn 12 from Boker, however they lose massive points for their lousy job grinding the edge, they come dull as a butter knife and require hours on your part shaping and stoning this.

I agree with newconvert in that Ontario is overpriced and I find often are flawed compared to ESEE or TOPS, which again use 1095 carbon steel. I had an SP11 bolo that was great however. Spydercos are lame IMO because of the hole in the blade: meat, etc. constantly finds it's way into this making it a pain in the keister. Strider is _way_ too much money for a working knife in my opinion, and really only useful if you want to get into a knife fight with Robocop, the Terminator, or an Abrams Tank.

Check out the ESEE forum: http://www.jungletra...orums/index.php
[/quote]i am really drawn to sharpening, so i experiment alot with different makers and steels, once i sharpen them i usually trade them away for more new steels to try, the last blade i played with was a DDC SMF PD-1 STEEL







but like you said to big, bulky, overpriced (i got mine in trade) after i had my way with the steel i sold it and bought what i believe to be the best production knife on the planet, my Chris Reeve Sebenza Insingo. after owning it a while i finally broke down and sharpened a knife that was already as sharp as it needed to be, but now its just better







as far as moras you are right, my problem is i love the mechanical goodness of CRK blades


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Sebenza myself. If you like CRK, you must like sharpening. Their mechanics are wonderful, but the steel is too hard to be of practical use, IMO. S30V is vastly superior to other stainless steels once it is sharp, however.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I want the ESEE Laser Strike. It's a great knife and I owned the TOPS version but it was stolen... ARGHH! Burns my ass just thinking about it! I'm not so keen on the inflexible noisy frog (creak! creak! as you walk) attaching the sheath though...I'd prefer a nylon loop like on the other models. This is not the stock sheath, it's being remade and the details aren't clear yet-I've been trying to find out, but it looks like I'll need a bigger crowbar...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I have a Sebenza myself. If you like CRK, you must like sharpening. Their mechanics are wonderful, but the steel is too hard to be of practical use, IMO. S30V is vastly superior to other stainless steels once it is sharp, however.


i dont like it i love it, i sharpen for members of the 82nd as well, my son send them i sharpen them, some are in afganistan as we speak, i tried to show the blade refelcting light, i made the blade hair popping sharp as well as mirror finished, the smoother the blade the longer it will last under use. like i said its a hobby to sit for hours checking for serrations and other things that make for bad cut under a magnifying glass,but the end product is just so cool.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I want the ESEE Laser Strike. It's a great knife and I owned the TOPS version but it was stolen... ARGHH! Burns my ass just thinking about it! I'm not so keen on the inflexible noisy frog (creak! creak! as you walk) attaching the sheath though...I'd prefer a nylon loop like on the other models.


the 5 was the one i was going to get, at the time i had insufficient funds, its an expensive blade, after i eneded up with the KILEY Harris in my above photo, the very big one. for reference the Bark river is 4" in blade length. thats one thing about knives, everyone want one, and if you have a good one than dont take your eyes off of it, or else soon it will be theirs. bad parenting i guess?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Lead deficiency is my summation. Not taking your eyes off it sounds good in theory, however as you well know carrying a sheath knife everywhere you go is simply not socially or often legally acceptable in this day and age, otherwise I would. This denotes the state of emasculation our society currently endures in my opinion. I wouldn't go for the 5, even Jeff Randall himself said this:

#*33*  IP: 174.237.66.135 







03-25-2012, 08:06 AM 
Jeff Randall








Co-Owner Randall's Adventure & Training 
 
Join Date: Oct 2001 
Location: Gallant, AL 
Posts: 2,050 
 
I think the bottom line with most of the folks on this forum is we recognize that the industry is mostly hype and ****. We sell that same ****. Think about it, unless you're needing a prybar why in the world would someone buy an ESEE-5. It's a piece of ****, in my opinion, when it comes to being a "knife." And if you're needing a prybar then Walmart sells a Stanley Wonder Bar that's great - I keep them in all my vehicles. With that said, the knife business is the industry we chose to work in. So, when someone wants a sharpened pry bar then we will sell them one. They may have a use for it that we don't but we're not going to lie to them and tell them it's a bushcraft knife when a 5 dollar machete will out-perform it ANY day in the wilds. Bottom line, is the knife industry is pretty much about selling product. If any manufacturer or magazine tells you otherwise, or tells you it's all about "saving lives" or building the best "bush tool" or any other **** like that, then they're ****ing lying to you to get your dollars. We want your business too but I simply refuse to blow smoke up someone's ass to sell them a 100 dollar knife. I'd rather they buy a knife somewhere else if they need me to lie to them to convince them to buy it. 
__________________


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Lead deficiency is my summation. I wouldn't go for the 5, even Jeff Randall himself said this:
> 
> #*33*  IP: 174.237.66.135
> 
> ...


well said, that has been my creedo for a long time, the sad part is that most of the newer generation really does believe most of the fantastic claims, it begins with their disconnect with doing things for themselves, right down to cooking, i have been building things, slingshots, bow and arrows, go carts, ramps to jump the old stingrays 
"eveil knievel" sharpening knives..................... today the people make a call and have somebody do it for them, or go on line and make a purchase sight unseen, and they DO believe the hype, and boy are the hucksters good at it, you tube sickens me it is so filled with salesmen, unfortunately the best sales men are also the most popular channels, selling sporks made out of titanium the list is ridiculous! just spewing here! anyway, as you said the 5 is too thick and heavy to be very useful, impressive? but its just bragging rights and it only falls on uneducated ears.the Benchmade i have in my above foto is made of s30v and has been around some 15 years, my buck 112 is more than 35 years, knives dont have to be fancy, in fact if they are fancy they dont get used, my insingo is only used for meat, i carry a little spyderco on my keychain for other things. i am the anal type i make a cut its back on the strop.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

That was Jeff Randall talking, owner of ESEE knives. It is all too rare to find this level of cander.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> That was Jeff Randall talking, owner of ESEE knives. It is all to rare to find this level of cander.


on the lead deficiency, some do need it in their system more than most.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I most definitely offer a cure!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I most definitely offer a cure!


me too


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

IMO sharpening skill is more important than the knife. All knives get dull, if you can sharpen it you have a knife again, if you can't, you have nothing.

My favorite knives, SAK alox pioneer, schrade 13OT, mora #1, shun kitchen knives, 1095 with good heat treat, VG10. I don't spend big bucks on knives anymore and have sold off most of my high end stuff, still have 2 AFCKs I can't bring myself to get rid of and a nice USA schrade collection, but day in day out it is usually a sak or a mora. Chris


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

philly said:


> Here is my favorite Pocket Folder. I bought this knfe in 1966 and have carried it ever since. It is a Case XX USA 6265 SAB two blade hunter 5 1/2". The lanyard has a 44 cal Magnum handload ( no powder or primer) on it that in not only good looking but quite functional. When tucked into the watch pocket on a pair of jeans, it keeps the knife vertical in the pocket. This is the only way to carry this big of a folder comfortably unless you put it in a pack or jacket pocket. This knife has skinned about a dozen whitail deer and countless numbers of small game over the last 44 years. For a fixed blade, I like my recently purchased Mora Clipper, inexpensive but very sharp and durable.
> Philly


This is awesome Philly. My Grandpa carried a an old Camilus "camper". He was a dairy farmer and when I was growing up around him I swore it could work magic. He used it for everything. I have it now. Holds an unbelievable edge. I'm one of those who tends to lose a pocket knife every once in a while so it sits on the shelf over my desk.

I've had terrific luck with Victorinox I've carried one for 40 years and for price and dependability.... I'll keep carrying one.

Agree that it's tough to beat a Buck 110.

Got a CRKT Lake 111Z a few months back and couldn't be more impressed.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> As a retired multi-line wholesale distributor I have had, used, held classes and used most every kind of knife including 200 to 300 dollar custom ones. The truth is that I still have a special place in me for the old knives. Here is one that is not much to look at but it is still a fine old knife that will get the job done. It was probability made during WWII when materials were hard to come by or it was just an economic version of a line. -- Tex-Shooter


Tex, what is that engraved on the blade? Love that knife!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

August West said:


> IMO sharpening skill is more important than the knife. All knives get dull, if you can sharpen it you have a knife again, if you can't, you have nothing.
> 
> My favorite knives, SAK alox pioneer, schrade 13OT, mora #1, shun kitchen knives, 1095 with good heat treat, VG10. I don't spend big bucks on knives anymore and have sold off most of my high end stuff, still have 2 AFCKs I can't bring myself to get rid of and a nice USA schrade collection, but day in day out it is usually a sak or a mora. Chris


While true, I don't much care for the activity, and want a steel that gets there in a reasonable amount of time. I want to get it on, if you get my meaning. Some people like sharpening for days on end, and that's fine too.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, I would much rather have a knife that dulls a little quicker but is easy to sharpen as opposed to super steel that holds it's edge forever but is a bear to sharpen. When I am working with a knife it is the most natural thing in the world to pause and hit my knife on a small dogbone I carry in my pocket periodically to bring it back up to speed. Chris


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

For sharpening in the field I like the Lansky puck, diamond rod and a Hewlett diamond stone which is really flat thin steel with dual grit.cold steel makes good serviceable products for a good price.I may get a pendleton lite and see how it holds up vs a Mora


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

These look alright for the money:

http://www.henrybrotherscutlery.com/pocket-knives.html

Haven't tried one though


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> These look alright for the money:
> 
> http://www.henrybrot...ket-knives.html
> 
> Haven't tried one though


they look fine, the trapper is my fav, haha they are currently out of stock on all items..................... made in USA


----------

